
Ask HN: Can technology increase accountability? - devchris10
Wondering how we can increase &quot;skin in the game&quot; and accountability for politicians, governments, and companies...
======
pedrofornaza
Ive always though about something like a project planning. They have to submit
the project (proposals) before election and once elected, update their status,
giving feedback later. And maybe even a kind of point systems, where if they
dont get a minimum, they are out and we elect another one for the position.

Something like this: I want to make illegal to ride bikes. So i have to draft
the law, maybe meet someone against and in favor, redo if needed, pass by
review, submit it to the congress (or whatever), work on the "comments" made
at the discussion, etc.

Each of these steps are kind of "taks" in the sense of the project, and so,
trackable. All can be done through technology and can even have some kind of
automatic test of acceptance. And it can be acessible to everyone.

Anyway, it is just an idea. Never thought about that very deeply, and even the
example may be wrong in steps haha.

------
muzani
The cash register was used as a way to prevent theft. It seems so obvious now
because it's everywhere, but this was once high tech.

I think technology can definitely do the same. We've got Charity Navigator
auditing charities to keep them on track, or at least helping people funnel
their donations to the right charities. Something similar could work for
politicians, it's just a matter of time and donations for someone (else) to do
it.

------
kleer001
I'm sad to think "No." only because it seems to me to come down to a
combination of education (make people trust your information and get it in
front of people), money (to pay the lawyers and pay for education), and
charisma (that kind that cult leaders have, but in this case used for good).

